
An IRS employee stole identities and went on a 2-year spending spree - lsowen
https://qz.com/1723855/an-irs-employee-stole-identities-went-on-spending-spree/
======
lsowen
"The complaint says the employee, who works for the tax agency as a software
developer, obtained a second fraudulent credit card, which he used to fly to
Montego Bay, Jamaica. A third fraudulent card was used to travel to Iceland.
In a particularly brazen move, investigators say the suspect linked this card
to a phony PayPal account he opened using his official IRS email address."

